
Jewel Voice Broadcast - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jewel_Voice_Broadcast
======
9nGQluzmnq3M
"The war situation has developed not necessarily to Japan's advantage" is one
of my favorite pieces of understatement.

"It being far from our thought either to infringe upon the sovereignty of
other nations or to embark upon territorial aggrandizement", on the other
hand, is just absurd chutzpah.

~~~
empath75
Every empire from Rome to the US has said the same thing.

~~~
mrkstu
I don't think it bothered the Romans at all to be seen as a territorial
expansionist empire.

